# Slow and Steady Wins the Race... Thoughts on progress 5 months post-op



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi thyroid friends! I thought I would check in with the valuable knowledge base here and ask for advice. Quick review: I had TT October 2013, had severe hypocalcemia, and I continue to take Calcium and Calcitriol but much less now. The Calcium was the reason for the switch to Tirosint. My Endo added T3 last month because I continue to experience crushing fatigue, although it is a lot better than before. She does very slow increases which in the end will give us accurate dosing, but in the meantime does anyone have thoughts on my meds and labs? I get labs done at 8 weeks but if I don't feel better next week I might try to get them early and ask for an increase of liothyronine to 10mcg. Thanks for any advice!

TSH range (0.35-4.94) uIU/mL

11/19/2013 21.76

12/19/13 23.45

1/18/2014 11.82

3/15/2014 5.79

Free T3 range (2.3-4.2) pg/mL

11/19/2013 1.8

12/19/13 1.8

1/18/2014 2.3

3/15/2014 2.5

Free T4 range (0.8-1.8) ng/dL

11/19/2013 0.9

12/19/2013 0.9

1/18/2014 1.2

3/15/2014 1.2

Dates prescribed:

11/6/2013 100mcg Synthroid

11/19/2013 125mcg Synthroid

12/19/2013 137mcg Tirosint

1/18/2014 150mcg Tirosint

3/15/2014 150mcg Tirosint + 5mcg Liothyronine

By the way, for anyone experiencing Hypocalcemia, buy your Calcium Carbonate 1250mg online. It's about 1/3 the price as the pharmacy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, yes; please ask the doc to raise your Liothyronine by another 5 mcgs.. Slow titration is important though so I hope she agrees to do this every 8 weeks until you feel completely well.

Most of us target 75% of the range provided by your lab for the FT3. TSH really is no longer relevant. And your doctor would want to lower your Tirosint a bit.

Let us know what she has to say. I hope she is amenable because you are in dire need.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I've only been on the T3 for a month but I am so ready for a bump! Do you think it's better to wait the full 8 weeks?

My Endo is awesome and is open to all types of treatment, and although the goal is the TSH under 1 for cancer suppression, her goal is based on how I feel. So if anyone needs any recommendations for an Endocrinologist or ENT in the Cincinnati area, PM me because they have been awesome.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Can someone help me? I just got my labs, and even though I added T3, my levels have tanked. Why would I be improving and suddenly drop? I haven't changed anything, and take it correctly, away from other meds/Calcium, etc. Waiting for doc to get back in the office.

I take 150mcg Tirosint, 5mcg Liothyronine

TSH range (0.35-4.94) uIU/mL
11/19/2013 21.76
12/19/13 23.45
1/18/2014 11.82
3/15/2014 5.79
*4/22/2014 *15.49 (0.35-4.94)

Free T3 range (2.3-4.2) pg/mL
11/19/2013 1.8
12/19/13 1.8
1/18/2014 2.3
3/15/2014 2.5
*4/22/2014 *2.22 *New lab ranges used, (1.71 - 3.71)

Free T4 range (0.8-1.8) ng/dL
11/19/2013 0.9
12/19/2013 0.9
1/18/2014 1.2
3/15/2014 1.2
*4/22/2014 *1.0 (0.8-1.8)

Help?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh, Suzie!!! I honestly don't know the answer, but I'm so bummed things still aren't working out for you. Do you at least feel better with the cytomel?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Aw thanks for the support! No, I felt better for 2 days but then I went back to feeling hit by a bus, freezing, etc. and now my hair's falling out. I was really supposed to wait another 4 weeks to get labs but listened to my body and my doctor ordered labs. This is so frustrating!

I also have bad acid reflux, but can't take meds for it because it interferes with Calcium and thyroid absorption! Ughhh!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, poop! I was hoping you'd at least feel a little better. It's been way to long!!!!

Is your doc willing to try another t4 drug (I'm just thinking semi-randomly) like Tirosint just to see if maybe you process or absorb that better?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm already on Tirosint because I didn't get anywhere with the Synthroid, so it just doesn't make sense. Another doc in the practice called me in another 25mcg in the meantime, but I'm hoping my doctor will have more thoughts. Previously we thought it was the Calcium, but I have backed off on that so it should be getting better. I'm a hot mess!! well really a cold one


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

DOH. *Slaps forehead* I read that, then went and answered my phone, and then wrote my response. Sorry, my brain thinks its still the weekend.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow isn't your TSH a concern?. Was your TT due to cancer? Did you have the RAI after? Do you take digestive enzymes and/or probiotics for your heartburn?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I had PTC but it was microscopic. I had the TT due to a decade of Hashimoto's with increasing symptoms and nodules which came back suspicious. I didn't have RAI due to the small size of the cancer. I do take papaya enzymes for digestion as well as a probiotic, which I have done the whole time since TT so I don't see what has been new.

The only thing I can think is herbal supplements with Lemon Balm and Valerian, but again I used these prior to the drop in labs. My doctor okay'ed these because there's not a lot of literature saying otherwise.


----------

